# RS6



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

Let me tell you, I saw one of these up close yesterday and - OH MY GOODNESS!! There are only 80 of them in Canada and they all sold within 2 days. They are all hand built as well with a price tag of $110,000 CDN! I have never seen such gigantic brakes!
Just thought I'd let you know...
A2Carat


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: RS6 (A2Carat)*

All the allocations sold within 2 hrs in Western Canada's largest dealer.


----------



## lawrencetaylor50 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: RS6 (A2Carat)*

last night i saw one in a parking garage in boston, and damn are they hot looking cars


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: RS6 (lawrencetaylor50)*

Those cars are wild. 
I love the fender flares and the stance of the car. I wish I had the 110,000 bucks CDN for the car! It'll be cool to see a video of the car in action or better yet, in real life!
Top Gear should get a test on this with Tiff Needel!
A2Carat


----------



## ivanb3vr6 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: RS6 (A2Carat)*

you should try rolling up on one and ask the driver to rev it up. your heart will start pumping and so will your adrenaline. there are two in my shop today and man they're scary. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoLfUnV (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: RS6 (ivanb3vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ivanb3vr6* »_you should try rolling up on one and ask the driver to rev it up. your heart will start pumping and so will your adrenaline. there are two in my shop today and man they're scary. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I did last night on the interstate and i will tell you i was doing 110m/h and he was pulling like i was standing o the light. sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet car. up until now i was a m5 fannatic, but rs6 is coming very close. I love the car!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RSven6 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: RS6 (GoLfUnV)*

I LOVE THE RS6, and i loved driving it for a long time...
There is no better car available!!


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: RS6 (RSven6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSven6* »_I LOVE THE RS6, and i loved driving it for a long time...
There is no better car available!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

